# M-Power badges



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Bad enough on fake M poverty spec BMWs, but on a front wheel drive low spec Golf???


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

There are some cocks about,do they honk the car will go faster


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

complete with bottle of gut rot in the dash !! :?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Don't they realise that its stripes that make a car go faster :lol:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

What it's not showing is the transplanted M5 V10 engine mounted in the rear


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> What it's not showing is the transplanted M5 V10 engine mounted in the rear


That'll justify the top quality sport badge too! Lol


----------

